# Burton Nug vs Harvest (Rocker VS Camber)



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Really you're best off on a 150 Nug, but the Directional 152 is the second go to. it wont feel the same going backwards, but really the only boards that you just should try to stay away from switch are those like the Fish, or swallowtails.

I have not ridden it, but the idea of the Harvest might be the dumbest thing I've seen. To make the Nug work and allow to downsize 10cm you need everything the Nug has. Deep sidecut, blown contact pts, rocker, squeezebox, and midwide waist. Throwing full camber into that just makes no sense to me at all.

The Twin was a mid stiff board with a fair amount of Camber though. You'd be much more comfortable on any good mid stiff park deck around 157-159. You'll progress fine and as you get better the board wont hold you back.

As far as foot pain, that's likely boots.


----------



## djpuma (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for all of your info.
The only reason I was even looking at the harvest is because there is a used one on sale and it's a twin vs directional. 

I have thought about a shorter board for my main one, like a 157, but haven't gotten to try one yet before I buy one. 

I'll stay away from the harvest and see if my local shops have a burton nug twin since I know they have the restricted directional in stock.

Thanks again.
My foot pain really comes from riding long narrow straight aways where I can't seem to keep my foot flat in my boot. I'm always on my toes and if I push my foot down in the back I start to turn instead of riding straight down the trail


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats poor boot fit, your heel should stay down in your boot on your toeside.


----------



## djpuma (Jan 12, 2013)

I agree it's poor boot fit. I definitely have heel lift and not just a little bit.
That's another thing I need to fix, but I just got these boots (last season) and can't take them back or get new ones yet.

So, as far as boards I should look for the one on the right (link) vs the one on the left, or choose the left as my 2nd option.
2012 Burton Restricted Nug Directional vs 2012 Burton Restri...

The store I'm looking at definitely has the restricted directional, but not sure about the restricted (non-directional)


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

i have the nug and the root and have ridden the harvest. 
from reading your posts, I don't think you should get a nug. Take that money and fix your boots. 
The twin shouldn't be that hard for you to turn, you definitely need to improve your technique. Going to a 150 rockered board will def make turning easier but it won't make you a better snowboarder at this point.
As Nivek said, getting a 57 to 59 medium stiffness board would help, but as long as your boots are killing you, you will not have fun on the hill.


----------

